# Crypt ID



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

This has been growing in my high tech tank for months and what you see is all that is there. It has to be the slowest growing plant ever, or im just not making it happy. It reminds me of a spider.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Most probably Cryptocoryne x willisii.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That looks like the C x willisii that used to be called C. lucens, as opposed to the C x willisii that used to be called C. nevillii.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Is it normal to have such narrow leaves like that?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

In young plants, when the leaves are small, they are like that. As the plants get larger, the leaves become somewhat broader and longer.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow, I would hate to see how slow it grown in a low tech tank then!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I used to have quite a lot of it.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

That looks great, kinda like a needle leaf java fern cluster. 

Why do you suppose it is growing soooo slow in my tank?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Crypts are slow and this one is a hybrid between C. parva and one of the Sri-Lankan crypts, such as wendtii, beckettii, or some related form. C. parva is slow even among the crypts.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

